# Pike Cty Champion Rabbit dog SHOT!!



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Hey guys, have you seen the news on tv and the paper about someone shooting a guys world champion beagle!While he running his dogs some idiot unloaded on both of them with a shotgun.They are offering a reward for info. Lets help them out!If you know anything or hear sumpin'? NBCi4has a story on it on their web site.The world is getting to full of idiots!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

From the way the guyu sounded on the news, he's personally offering the reward to find the guy. Probably end up shooting the guy that did it.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I for one really hope they catch the guy. as one who has spent alot of time, and money with my german shorthair I know how he must feel. taking him to court would be the thing to do. but,I could understand him putting one in him also.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'd make sure he was carried by six, not judged by twelve, if it was my dog.


----------

